# I can't do it right, and I'm really frusterated!



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

I feel like a complete failure!!! Because I have accidently clipped my dog's quick 3 times already!!!! Like, in total. And all the books on health aren't any help, because there pictures of how to cut a dog's nail are so exaggerated. Nobody's dog's nails are that long-ya know! I just feel terrible, i wish i didn't cut there quick. Sorry for the vent, I just get so mad at myself for cutting the quick! Uhhhh...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I do it all the time, too. No matter how hard I try to skim off juuuuuust alittle.

Especially with the squiggly ones - I always end up cutting just as the push their foot forward.

I try to use the dremel but if you wait too long it's a pain. I should be doing it every 3 days or so.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

If you turn her paw upside down and look at the bottom of her nails, you should see that the nails get "hollow" inside toward the ends. If you only cut off that hollow part, you won't cut the quick. But don't feel bad, it happens to everyone once in awhile


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't be mad with yourself!!! Each dog has a different makeup- so no one can really REALLY KNOW - just try and take the edges.... 
Good luck -there really is a learning curve when clipping nails y'know!!!!LOL


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I hate clipping their nails, usually mine wear them down doing road work so I don't have to do it often. 

One thing that may help is place your finger pad up in the curve of their nail and use it as a guard. That will help you not clip too far each time. You can always clip a little more that way but not usually too much.
Sorry that you and your fur kid are having a rough day.


----------



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

Yep, we all do it don't feel too bad. I also recommend using the dremel, that way you can cut some and dremel the rest. The nails will still be as short as possible and you can avoid the quick altogether. I find I have to do everyone at least every other week or they get too long.

Emily


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It happens to everyone, I've quicked nails many times...just make sure to have styptic powder handy.
The dremel definitely helps to avoid cutting too short. Another thing I have found that helps when using a nail clipper is if you shave off a small amount off the end at a time and look at the nail after every time you take a bit off. When you look at the end of the nail (where you clipped) when you are getting close to the quick you will see a whitish dot or crescent in the middle of the clipped end. When I see the white dot I stop trimming and that avoids cutting the quick.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

There are a few ways to tell where the quick is.

1. Clip a little bit off of the tip, now look at the spot where you just clipped head on, you will probably see the inside is a white-ish circle. Clip a tiny bit more off, little by little until you see a dark dot in the middle of the white, at this point stop. You might be able to go a little further but stopping here is safest.

2. On some nails you can see a slight change in color from a dull black near the base of the nail to shiny black near the tip, clip a little bit in front (closer to the tip) of this color change.

3. Even though it isn't as obvious as the pictures, if you look at the nail closely, there is often a slight change in the shape where the quick ends, clip slightly in front of this change in shape. 

4. Sometimes if you put the clippers near the base of the nail and rest the nail on the bottom blade (hope this makes sense) and slowly slide the clipper towards the tip it will 'catch' where the nail changes on the bottom.

That being said, I'm a dog groomer and still quick nails. Sometimes they jerk, sometimes I eyeball it wrong, it happens. Many dogs don't even flinch and I only realize the nail is quicked when it starts to bleed. Just react calmly, apply quick stop, they will be fine! It's no worse than a paper cut.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I know I use the Dremel so if I do get to close, even if it bleeds the dog doesn't react cause there is no pinching (like from the snippers) and so my dog doesn't seem to react to the pain.

A great site that shows photos of the quick and how to use the Dremel is on the doberdawn site. Dobermans also have black toenails so they have the same issues!

Click here for the Dremel your dog's toenails site!


----------

